# Will Clearing RTC Ram using jumpers erase password that saved in windows?



## jkultimate (May 20, 2011)

I set a new password for my system, yesterday.
But now I've forgot that password. I cannot log-in to windows.
Am using *windows 7 ultimate 32bit.
ASUS M4A88TM LE mother board.*

Will clearing RTC ram on motherboard using Jumpers erase this password?

Or

Removing battery erase password?

HELP ME OUT...


----------



## tkin (May 21, 2011)

No it won't, it will just erase the bios settings, not the win7 password, follow any of the methods below:

1. Go here and follow instructions: 3 Ways to Reset Forgotten Windows Administrator Password

OR:

2. If the one on top did not work then go here: 
Reset User Account Password - Vista Forums


Get help from friend if it seems too hard for you, the hardest part of the tutorial is to create the bootable disc.
If you screw up you can damage windows installation.


----------



## mukherjee (May 21, 2011)

jkultimate said:


> I set a new password for my system, yesterday.
> But now I've forgot that password. I cannot log-in to windows.
> Am using *windows 7 ultimate 32bit.
> ASUS M4A88TM LE mother board.*
> ...



Neither will...
Follow Tkin's advice...its risky tho...


----------



## tkin (May 21, 2011)

Better get some tech savvy friend to help you.


----------

